# Commercial Milk Dispenser?



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It seems that in every coffee shop you see staff continually taking a plastic milk container from the fridge, pouring into the jug, and then putting it back in the fridge again. It's quite a labour intensive exercise just to fill the jug.

Isn't there a commercial milk cooling & dispensing machine on the market, specifically for espresso drinks? Nothing on google that I can find. I'm thinking of something that has one dispenser and several buttons for choosing (e.g.) 1 cappu, 3 lattes etc. Just put the jug under, press the button, and the right qualtity comes out. Buttons would be user-defined, of course, to match the cafe's cup sizes.

Aside from the efficiency factor, there's also the environmental impact of all those plastic bottles.

Is it just me?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you seen this sort of thing: http://www.carltonsales.co.uk/products.asp?mgrp=154&subID=358

Not the high-tech solution you are looking for, but with a few labelled measuring jugs....?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Aaah, that'll do nicely







Surprised not to see these in coffeeshops. I'm definitely going to follow up on the 20ltr stainless steel dispenser. Thanks vintage!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Pret a Manger use milk dispensers, handy things! Sure theirs aren't automated, they work much like a fizzy drinks dispenser, push a lever with the cup/jug and release when finished.

I like the idea however they do take up a large amount of counter space (I'm a counter space nazi atm due to having a specced stainless unit installed today, avec built in knock-chute!







)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Mike, the closest thing I've seen are these:

http://www.cimbali.com/eng/pr_scheda.asp?id=39

These are only for bean-to-cup machines, where the machine sucks up the milk into the heater/frother from the unit - not really what you're looking for, but thought I'd mention it anyways to distract me from work! :S


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

MikeHag said:


> Aside from the efficiency factor, there's also the environmental impact of all those plastic bottles.


How were you intending to source the milk in the first place?

You could always go for 4L containers which roughly halves the plastic required


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Ideally I'd hoped that a local dairy would be able to supply large volumes of milk in environmentally friendly packaging that could easily refill the dispenser. The machine on the link from vintage is filled with a 20ltr cardboard box filled with milk... my initial question, which I've already sent to the manufacturer, is regarding the availability/supply of those milk-filled boxes.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

funinacup said:


> Pret a Manger use milk dispensers, handy things!


Aah now that doesn't surprise me now I think of it. Pret are always innovating. Www,greatcafes.blogspot.com regularly has photos of some trick they've implemented.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Youre local dairy will supply a pergal http://www.dairycrestfoodservice.co.uk/products/dairy/milk/ That seems to be the most common way of doing it. No mess either as the cartons are disposable.

Lee


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Lee. That's good info.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

When this foundation is also orange though, you just end up looking ridiculous ad not exactly classy.You can also find free blockers on the internet the choice is yours. best cheap makeup Skin care is one of the most important decisions a person will make in their lifetime, and because of this - using organic products will be even more important.1) Suspend the unit heater using threaded rods or angle iron. cheap MAC lipstick And it is very likely that this will help you build a great relationship with your customers which will be very good for the future of your business.To make them even more appealing, these cheap cosmetics are not sold at upscale retailers but at superstores like WalMart and Target, or even at your local supermarket.


----------

